# Mutombo



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

PLEASE take him off our hands in the Expansion Draft. hehe


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

It would actually work out. He could teach the younger players and would be off the books after 1 season.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

The bobcats would LOVE to have Mutombo, definatly, considering who else are they gonna have to play C? Mutombo is incredibly underrated, and I doubt he'll slip to the expansion draft, his trade value is way too high.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

Mutombo is incredibly overrated. The Nets would also love to get him out of our hands because of his massive salary. We already have Collins, Williams, and possibly Kristic manning the center position, so I definitely see the Nets lettting him be available in the expansion draft.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

> his trade value is way too high


read closer... I am very aware of the problems with the Nets, being from Jersey.

His trade value is definatly too high to just lose, teams like Phoenix, Boston, etc. would give players. For example Penny and Joe Johnson.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

He definitely will have value after this year, to either the Nets or another team. Having that much money lifted from your team's payroll is a wonderful thing, and I doubt they'd give it away for free when they could probably get some decent assets traded for him.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

He's dang ooooold! He could be a teacher-player, but there's also an entire staff for that. He may be older than what he says, and we're talking in another year.

The '01 season/playoffs were his last real hurrah. He seemed alright this year, but that's because the Nets never have much Center power anyways.


----------

